# Extension Cords



## outbacker8 (Jun 16, 2012)

New to the site and just returned from my first trip with my Outback. Had a great weekend after the heat wave broke ( 103 degrees on saturday ) and we enjoyed the comforts of the trailer. I do have one question maybe you guys can help me with. I had to move my outback closer to the power hookup because the cord wouldn't reach, I talked to other campers some said to get a 25' extension others said a 50'. I wondered if the voltage drop on the 50' cord would damage the appliances.I have a 30 amp service and am not sure of these things, any help would be great. Thanks guys


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

I have only been to a couple campgrounds that required me to use an extension cord and when I do my 25' extension has been plenty.

I don't think the 50' cord would have too much voltage drop.(if it's the proper size) I just don't think 50' would be needed. That's a lot of cord to haul around...


----------



## NDKoze (Jan 5, 2011)

RDS said:


> I have only been to a couple campgrounds that required me to use an extension cord and when I do my 25' extension has been plenty.
> 
> I don't think the 50' cord would have too much voltage drop.(if it's the proper size) I just don't think 50' would be needed. That's a lot of cord to haul around...


I have had to use my 25' 30AMP extension maybe 6 times over the course of the past 4-5 years and I usually end up only a fraction of the 25' available. Then I have a 20' wrapped cord sitting by the electrical pole.

Unless you know of specific campgrounds that you camp at where you wouldn't be able to reach with 50' (25' camper / 25' extension) would not be enough, I wouldn't bother with a 50' cord.

Happy Camping!


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

So far I have only used my 25ft extension about 3 or 4 times, but I know that many of our Provincial parks have runs that will use up to 100ft of extension cord to power the trailer ... I carry a 25 foot and 50 foot cord, plus the 25 that is already in the trailer I could just make some of these longer runs.. I know a number of people who carry 150ft of electrical cord and up to 200ft of water hose..


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I've never needed an extension cord for the trailer but I do carry a 50' large gauge standard extension cord. Most RV hookups have a 30 amp and a 15 amp plug around here. I plug the extension cord into the 15 amp that I wouldn't normally be using and run it under the trailer to power stuff I use under the awning. It helps take some of the load off the trailer systems.


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

thefulminator said:


> I've never needed an extension cord for the trailer but I do carry a 50' large gauge standard extension cord. Most RV hookups have a 30 amp and a 15 amp plug around here. I plug the extension cord into the 15 amp that I wouldn't normally be using and run it under the trailer to power stuff I use under the awning. It helps take some of the load off the trailer systems.


X2


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I carry a 25' 30amp extension cord and I figure I may use it 7% of the time.

Here are my theories on why I carry one:

It is better to have one than not have one.
It is better to use one than have to move my Obi into a strange/unwanted position.
It's the right tool for the right job.
Cheap insurance for peace of mind.


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

x2. Same here.



raynardo said:


> I carry a 25' 30amp extension cord and I figure I may use it 7% of the time.
> 
> Here are my theories on why I carry one:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kapnkirk (Mar 2, 2012)

I carry a 25 ft extension in both my Outback and my Lance Truck camper, sometimes the campground utilities demand it, but usually it is for our convenience, this past July 4th week we used the extension because we wanted to set up awning to awning with our friends to make a shade/covered area over the picnic tables between us, worked great and made for a more comfortable camping spot. Like others have said, get one and keep it in the TT for just in case, you will be glad you did.

Keith


----------



## outbacker8 (Jun 16, 2012)

I think I'll get a 25 footer for the 30 amp service and a 50' 14 guage cord to run things outside. Thanks for all the help and great ideas. Happy camping!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I carry a 25' extention but have never used it. ---Mike


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I notice that several people state that they've never had to use their 25' 30amp extension cords.

I'm guessing that that is due to one important factor: the number of different RV sites one visits during the year. We've been averaging about 35 different RV campground per year, and invariably you'll find someone didn't do their campsite planning properly because the power outlet is incorrectly placed with the relationship to the camping vehicle.

My last outing was Camp Kernville next to the Kern River in central California. We had an gorgeous end spot, but unfortunately someone decided that the last two end units had to utilize the same junction box as well as the same water connection. Which meant both of these connections were on the wrong side of the trailer. I had to use both a second water hose as well as my 25' 30 amp extension cord to take advantage of the hook-ups. Even the sewer connection was on the wrong side for me, but again, I travel with a sewer hose extension, so it was only an extremely mild inconvenience rather than ruined weekend.

Live and learn.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

I HAVE RAN INTO THE SAME PROBLEM AT A LOCAL REGIONAL PAKK, VERY CLOSE TO WHERE I WAS RAISED. ALTHOUGH ALL OTHER SITES ARE ok ,IT SEEMS IN ORDER TO SAVE ABOUT 15FT. OF CABLE AND TRENCHING THEY PLACED THE LAST OUTLET WITHIN 10 FEET OF THE ONE IN THE OTHER SITE. IN ORDER TO GET PROPER 30 AMP POWER A EXTENSION CORD(30 AMP) IS NEEDED! m.v. AAHHH!! Cap lock was on and i'm to lazy to change it!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Personally I'd avoid using a 50' 30amp extension cord if you can at least if you're running the A/C. If you already have 25' cord and add a 25' that should probably be safe with the risk of under powering your electronics. If you're not using the AC then a good heavy duty 20amp cord would be fine.

I have a 25' 30 amp cord, I've only needed it once since the site only provided a 20 amp connection, but the 30amp was accessible if i stretched. However I've loaned it to several other campers that needed it.

Mostly used it when I had a 50amp cable on our Raptor, that baby was a beast.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Have you ever held a 20amp extension cord after running the air-conditioner. Sure it's doable, but if I had my druthers, I wouldn't. 30amp for a 30amp circuit for me. I could never find a 8 or 12 gauge 20amp extension cord, another reason I stuck with the 30amp cord.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

If anyone is familiar with Turkey Run State park in Indiana then you will be aware of the random placement of electric posts. All 3 times I have been there I needed an extension to reach the post. One time I needed my 30ft 50amp and the 50 ft 30amp extension on top of the campers 25ft or so to reach the post. I carry a 50Ft 30amp from my Outback days and a 30Ft 50 amp with my current SOB camper.

They are both heavey but it beats not being able to reach if you are in an unfamiliar campground and it 100F out there and the family is ready to go inside after set up.

I kept looking on line until a deal came up. I think I paid $40 for the 30 amp and $90 for the 50 amp. Shipping could be the deal breaker though depending where you got it.

Good Luck


----------

